# Terry



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations again on the new adventures. You will be missed in person but not in our hearts. Your a good man for sure. Yes, they have the internet there so no excuse not checking in from time to time when your not out having fun. Enjoy life. My family wishes you and your wife many happy sails







and if you can, send wood LOL sorry had to throw that out before anyone else down here...Oh, now we can say we are UP yonder and you will be DOWN under LOL

bill


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Terry was a REALLY bad boy......lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL....Sorry I missed this post yesterday Bill but surely you know the story by now


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

yes I do..hope there is a big dust bunny waiting on you lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, that was a sick one. Think I will sneak over some night and fertilize your lawn.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

slip knot said:


> Yea, that was a sick one. Think I will sneak over some night and fertilize your lawn.


LOL....I'll put an "X" out in the yard to mark the spot i need fertilizing


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

...and just to think I was going to give him my favorite mesquite vessel as a going away present. Now??? Maybe, just maybe some sawdust! Sorry daaaaaaaaawg! 8*)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> ...and just to think I was going to give him my favorite mesquite vessel as a going away present. Now??? Maybe, just maybe some sawdust! Sorry daaaaaaaaawg! 8*)


JIM....How far away and how long do I have to stay gone to get that piece of Mesquite?

      ​


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

trodery said:


> JIM....How far away and how long do I have to stay gone to get that piece of Mesquite?
> 
> ​


hmmmmm....I think NASA is looking for volunteers for the upcoming mission to Mars!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> hmmmmm....I think NASA is looking for volunteers for the upcoming mission to Mars!


LOL....I'll sign up today!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

OK i must have missed the boat somewhere?? Trod are you leaving?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Take a look here Robert.........
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=203240

then feel free to pile on here.....lol


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG! I'm going to miss you! Congrats to your wife! It's not like you can't keep posting. I want to hear all about your new adventures.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I am onboad the boat now!! Good luck, what an opertunity!! I wish you the best Mate!! I have Family in Lang Warren outside of Melbourne.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey all, it was an April Fools joke by Terry. Man did it stir up a mess. That is why, he needs a group to go over while he is gone and throw dirt in his garage







.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

SandyB and Robert............you stopped after the first post......... 

Dirt -- among other things Slip.......lol


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL, I just can not believe Trod would play such a prank on 4-1.. Yeah right i should have expected it!! He would have that dirt cleaned up in no time at all!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL...Who was it that said "There is a sucker born every minute"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL...Who was it that said "There is a sucker born every minute"


David Hannum, spoken in reference to Barnum's part in the Cardiff Giant hoax


----------

